# Blame it on me!



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I've come to the conclusion that I'm to blame for the lack of ice this season. Let me explain why this is. I recently purchased a shanty, an Aqua-Vu, a Lowrance M68c flasher/gps, a new pair of 1200 gram thinsulate Rocky boots, I built 2 ice rods, and cast about a hundred 1/80th oz. jigs for homemade rat finkees. Now if that isn't good cause for all this warm weather I don't know what is. Does the phrase "all revved up and no place to go" ring any bells?

Wes


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

well wes,
i was starting to think it was me because i ordered a new snow plow for my quad


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There is always someone ready to foul up the season!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Well I thought it was because my wife keeps talking about our trip to Fla. In Feburary. I wanted to get out on the ice at least 5 or 6 times before we left to go south. It will happen after I leave. For sure. You guys can bet on it. Last week of Febuary there will be alot of ice. Oh well I'll just have to fish for Groupers and Yellow tails in the Fla Keys.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I bet I'm most of the blame also. I haven't iced fished for well over 25 years and am planning on it this year. I bought two new ice outfits, (rod & reel) new safety spikes, boots, coveralls, some tackle and a few other things I have no idea what they are but have been told I should have. Now if this doesn't add to the no ice season I don't know what will. Darn, and after 25 years I finally planned on going. I wonder if I can use the rods for up close bass fishing?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

hearttxp

do u already have a charter for fishing


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Way to go Wes....

The dance is starting to work, but it's full effects will make themselves evident a week from Thursday....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wes,

Now that you've messed up all of the Ohio ice aren't you glad we are going to Michigan in a few weeks.

Hubbard has 4-6" and getting thicker everyday.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Kim,

Hopefully my powers don't extend that far. I know that I can screw up ice at 100 miles, Presque Isle had ice until I got my shanty. I'm looking forward to fishing Hubbard. I may even hit Geno's the week before we head up. I got the bug bad.

Wes



Lundy said:


> Wes,
> 
> Now that you've messed up all of the Ohio ice aren't you glad we are going to Michigan in a few weeks.
> 
> Hubbard has 4-6" and getting thicker everyday.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys! I hate ice!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Its not all your fault I think its a collection of us all !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kim went and bought that 4 wheeler 
Dale fell into the ice fishing madness 
Right after he told me how that the recon that I bought would do great on the ice
Then I just had to have the vex the power auger the 4x4 truck the shanty and all the ice jigs and spoons that Gander Mountain and every other Internet Tackle store sales and Ohhh and I almost forgot the Tipups should hit the door any day now and the snow blower is just taken up room in the garage. And I'm Thinkin I just Gotta Have One of Them There Fancy Under Water Cameras
Its NOT ALL your fault !!!!!!!! 
But I'm puttin all the blame on you if my wife questions :
WHERE'S THE ICE   LOL
There's ice somwhere its only January
We be going NORTH real soon!!!!!!!!
LET THERE BE ICE !!!!!!!!!!!!
Geowol
George


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I thought this was something I did. I also bought an aqua vu and vex in the past month figuring I would get to go out and use it. I'm debating on heading up to Michigan sometime here soon. I don't even care what I fish for as long as I am on the ice....This is driving me nuts. I thought I was going to have to jump in the boat to get across the driveway this morning. I've had more than enough rain already for this year  

Kevin


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The long range forecast for central ohio does not look good for ice anytime soon. If there is fishable ice by Feb 1st I would be very surprised.

A small group of us are heading into Northern Michigan in a few weeks. They already have 4-6" of good ice and lots and lots of nice cold weather in the forecast. I hope this isn't the only ice option this year.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

think positively, the only good thing about this warm weather is that MAYBE all the rest of the ice fishing we get will be a "first ice" type bite....instead of the doldrums we had last year.

quality over quantity?


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

I can do you all a favor by buying a new boat...You'll have ice until September


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Wes,
When we finally do get ice it will probably stick until May. I've bought 2 new batteries a 65 lb thrust motor fish finder & bunk guides for my boat. Also purchased an incredible amount of warm water fishing stuff.


----------

